
Mocha.jl: Deep Learning for Julia - groar
http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/mocha-jl-deep-learning-julia/
======
stared
For the users of Mocha - could you contrast it with Torch? I am curious if, as
of today, Julia is suitable for serious deep learning. (I.e. as an alternative
not only for Julia lovers, but as a reason to learn Julia; I am looking at it,
and (except for the matlabish syntax from time to time), looks it tempting.)

------
Xcelerate
This is great! I had been wanting to get into deep learning but was hoping
someone would release a nice Julia package for it first.

